# amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?



## haimoschlatter (19. Juli 2015)

*amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

Hallo! Ich besitze einen amd 9590 Prozessor und habe ihn nur mit einem 120mm Fan gekühlt, was viel zu wenig ist (ich kann im Sommer kein Spiel länger als 10 Minuten spielen) also könnt ihr mir einen Wasserkühler empfehlen der diesen cpu ausreichend kühlen würde?


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

Für dieses Heizkraftwerk muss man schon in die Vollen gehen, 220W TDP sind kein Pappenstiel.

Wenns ne Kompaktwakü sein soll/muss sollte man mindestens zu einem Modell wie der H110(i) greifen um bei heißen Sommertagen noch Luft zu haben.
Aber wenn man ganz ehrlich ist: Diese CPU ist schlichtweg nicht mehr praktikabel kühlbar es sei denn man hat eine "echte" Wasserkühlung mit großem Radiator.

Wahlweise kann man auch versuchen, die CPU etwas zu undervolten oder vielleicht den Taklt 200 MHz zurückzunehmen (was i.A. deutlich niedrigere Betriebsspannungen erlaubt) um die Abwärme selbst zu reduzieren.


----------



## haimoschlatter (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

ich würde mir dieses set kaufen: XSPC WasserkÃƒ1/4hlung Set RayStorm 750 AX360: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r zu overkill oder passend?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

Wichtig ist auch, das die Spawas richtig gekühlt werden. Die werden bei ner Wakü erst recht überhitzen, da der Luftzug fehlt.

Ich hätte ja eher zu nem i7-4790K geraten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch, das die Spawas richtig gekühlt werden.
> .



Richtig - also auch bei einer großen Kompakt-WaKü kommste nicht drumherum, einen aktiven Lüfter vor die SpaWas zu packen sonst ist die CPU kalt aber drosselt trotzdem weil das Board verglüht. Diese Holzhammermethode die AMD da veranstaltet hat ist dahingehend eben alles andere als einfach.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

Ja, das ist schon ziemlich overkill. Eine "richtige" Wakü würde ich an deiner Stelle nur nehmen wenn ich auch die Grafikkarte mitkühlen würde. Ich schließe mich Incredible Alk an und würde eine H110i empfehlen.

Edit: Mensch, bissl zu langsam


----------



## Research (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

Die hier sollten es schaffen.
Produktvergleich Scythe Grand Kama Cross 2 (SCKC-3000), Raijintek Pallas (0R100004), Noctua NH-C12P SE14, Scythe Susanoo (SCSO-1000), Noctua NH-C14, be quiet! Dark Rock TF (BK020), Noctua NH-C14S, Phanteks PH-TC14CS_BK schwarz | Geizhals Deutschl

Siehe auch den Pallas. Test von Tom's Hardware.
Vom Susanoo weiß ich das ers kann.


----------



## ForrestGump (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

Hi & Hallo !!
Versuchs einfach mal mit dem hier !! Phobya Pure Performance Kit 360LT-BayOne | Interne Sets | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkühlung | Aquatuning Germany

Kannst dir aber auch mein SYS mal anschauen !! : CoolMaster ©?® : - AMD AMD Core FX-9370 B.E. GEN2. - R9 290X TITAN KILLER - Mein-PC.eu


----------



## ForrestGump (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist auch, das die Spawas richtig gekühlt werden. Die werden bei ner Wakü erst recht überhitzen, da der Luftzug fehlt.
> 
> Ich hätte ja eher zu nem i7-4790K geraten.



Kommt nur darauf an , wie & wo du die KaKü ins Gehäuse baust !!


----------



## haimoschlatter (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

kannst du mir ein beispiel geben wie ich auf die spawas keine rücksicht geben muss?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

Intel-CPU und H97 bzw. Z97 Board mit mindestens 8 Phasen verbauen verbauen.


----------



## ForrestGump (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

@  haimoschlatter
Add mich bitte mal in Steam ( Seibet2 ) oder komm einfach mal zu mir auf TS3 !!!  85.214.99.214:9981


----------



## bschicht86 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

Falls der 9590 erst angeschafft wurde, hätte ich persönlich lieber zum 8370E gegriffen, da der sich auch auf 5GHz takten lässt, dabei weniger Spannung braucht und dementsprechend weniger verbraucht und kühler ist.

@OT: Ich find mal wieder die Kommentare lustig, die einem unbedingt einen Intel verkaufen wollen, obwohl die AMD-CPU schon angeschafft ist.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*

Er wollte ja wissen, wie er keine Rücksicht auf die Spawas nehmen muss. Und da gibt es beim FX keine Möglichkeit für.


----------



## bschicht86 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: amd 9590 4.7ghz prozessor welcher kühler?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Er wollte ja wissen, wie er keine Rücksicht auf die Spawas nehmen muss. Und da gibt es beim FX keine Möglichkeit für.



Doch, die gibt es 

Man nehme ein Sabertooth R2.0 und bau seinen FX mit WaKü drauf. Bei mir hatte es testweise ohne Gehäuselüftung (offenes Gehäuse) bei >4,9GHz unter Prime geklappt (Frequenzen waren Spannungsoptimiert). Allerdings hat der RAM-Kühler etwas Luft dem Kühler der NB zugefächelt, der ja wiederrum per Heatpipe mit den SpaWa's verbunden ist.


----------

